# Taylorbabe



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Did you know the Essex schedule is out now, you can download it from the GCCF site or send an SAE too the show manager too get one.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i contacted the person at the head of the braintree show to ask how to apply haha  

what do you mean essex schdule?? is there more than one show in essex? i only found 1??


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

The Essex Schedule is the booklet you get too choose your classes.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

can you give me a link??


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

The Schedule
http://gccfcats.org/Schedules/Essex11schedule.pdf

The Entry form.
http://gccfcats.org/Schedules/essex11entryform.pdf


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

are you going???


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

We're all booked in, even got Hobnob in the exhibition penns.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

what is a exhibition penns??

how many classes is best to enter??

im thinking:
open class
cats
novice
DEBUTANTE
ADOLESCENT
JUNIOR

can i enter all of them?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

It's best to get as many opinions as you can. So look at the judges.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> It's best to get as many opinions as you can. So look at the judges.


what do you mean :crazy:? can i enter all those classes? are they diff judges?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Taylorbaby said:


> what do you mean :crazy:? can i enter all those classes? are they diff judges?


The schedule should say the judge??? 

There's usually a maximum of 6 side classes with 3 included in your show fee. Sometimes the judges overlap so it's nice to get a mix of them.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> The schedule should say the judge???
> 
> There's usually a maximum of 6 side classes with 3 included in your show fee. Sometimes the judges overlap so it's nice to get a mix of them.


lol im new to this so i dont know!!!

I just read through it but I still dont know which judge is for which?

open class
cats
novice
DEBUTANTE
ADOLESCENT
JUNIOR

can i enter all of them?

£29.50 including Benching, One Exhibitors pass, Open Class and Three other classes

so i go to the open class and pick 3 others, for example: open + novice/debutante/cats then pay for the other 2 junior/adolecsent?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Is this GCCF? You can enter the open plus 3 misc classes of your choice. You can't choose any as these misc classes sometimes have restrictions (like "titled" or "visitor") but the schedule should explain what their definition is. If you want to enter more, then you can pay for additional classes but most have a limit of 6 side classes.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

messyhearts said:


> Is this GCCF? You can enter the open plus 3 misc classes of your choice. You can't choose any as these misc classes sometimes have restrictions (like "titled" or "visitor") but the schedule should explain what their definition is. If you want to enter more, then you can pay for additional classes but most have a limit of 6 side classes.


ive read the schedule what steve posted but cant see anything like this what is titled/visitor mean? your talking to a total novice thta needed help filling in the form so im compltely clueless? so its best to enter the shows where their are different judges in the class??


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I assume you're entering a Ragdoll adult so:

Your open classes (depending on your cat) on page 8 of the Essex schedule:

145 AC Bi-Colour (Inc Red & Tabby Series) Ragdoll Adult ......................................Mrs S Tokens 9 
146 AC Colourpointed/Mitted (Inc Red & Tabby Series) Ragdoll lt...........................Mrs S Tokens

Your misc class choices (again depending on cat) on page 18 & 19

608 AV SLH Adult ...........................................................................................................Ms J Allen 
609 AV SLH Champion Adult ......................................................................................... Mrs V Kilby 
610 AV SLH Grand Champion Adult ............................................................................Mrs S Tokens 
611 AV SLH Veteran Adult .........................................................................................Mrs P Perkins 
612 AV SLH Senior Adult............................................................................................... Mrs V Kilby 
613 AV SLH Aristocrat Adult .......................................................................................Mrs P Perkins
614 AV SLH Junior Adult ............................................................................................Mrs S Tokens19 
615 AV SLH Special Limit Adult .......................................................................................Ms J Allen
616 AV SLH Limit Adult...................................................................................................Ms J Allen 
617 AV SLH Novice Adult .............................................................................................. Mrs V Kilby 
618 AV SLH Maiden Adult ..........................................................................................Mrs P Perkins 
619 AV SLH Debutante Adult .....................................................................................Mrs S Tokens 
620 AV SLH Breeders Adult ........................................................................................ Mrs S Bullock 
621 AV SLH Adult not Bred by Exhibitor......................................................................Mrs P Perkins 
622 AV SLH Birman Adult ...............................................................................................Ms J Allen 
623 AV SLH Turkish Van Adult ...................................................................................... Mrs V Kilby 
624 AV SLH Somali Adult ................................................................................................Ms J Allen 
625 AV SLH Maine Coon Adult.................................................................................... Mrs J Higgins 
626 AV SLH Ragdoll Adult ............................................................................................. Mrs V Kilby 
627 AV SLH Norwegian Forest Adult ................................................................................Ms J Allen 
628 AV SLH Adult Resident in Essex ...........................................................................Mrs S Tokens 
629 AV SLH Adult Not Resident in Essex .....................................................................Mrs P Perkins

You can choose three of these but as you can see not all of them are relevant. On page 2 & 3 are the definitions of "veteran" or "maiden". As I say, you are best choosing 3 classes that have 3 different judges to your open.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Mrs S Tokens seems to be doing all the clasese apart from one? so is it not worth entering them all?


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I would enter 626 608 618 perhaps?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I Thought the clases i posted were the only ones, so there are more? its a male raggie so is that a maiden? :confused1: sorry it takes me ages to get this  his a blue tabby colourpoint


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

The list I posted were all the misc adult SLH classes. You could choose ANY that are applicable. So the ones I suggested were 626 because he's a Ragdoll & any Ragdoll can enter that class, 608 because he's an adult SLH & any adult SLH can enter & 618 because he has not won a 1st, 2nd or 3rd prize at any GCCF show.



> DEFINITION OF CLASSES
> OPEN CLASS Open to all of the specified breed. (Must be GCCF Registered)
> CATS Not less than 9 calendar months on the day of the Show.
> KITTENS Not less than 14 Weeks and under 9 calendar months on the day of the Show. From 1
> ...


----------

